# A Whale Of A Good Deed



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2010)

This was being passed around on FB and it's a wonderful story. Thought it'd be worth sharing here. 


> *The Whale*... If you read a recent front page story of the San Francisco Chronicle, you would have read about a female humpback whale who had become entangled in a spider web of crab traps and lines. She was weighted down by hundreds of pounds of traps that caused her to struggle to stay afloat. She also had hundreds of yards of line rope wrapped around her body, her tail, her torso, a line tugging in her mouth. A fisherman spotted her just east of the Farallon Islands (outside the Golden Gate) and radioed an environmental group for help. Within a few hours, the rescue team arrived and determined that she was so bad off, the only way to save her was to dive in and untangle her.  They worked for hours with curved knives and eventually freed her. When she was free, the divers say she swam in what seemed like joyous circles. She then came back to each and every diver, one at a time, and nudged them, pushed them gently around as she was thanking them. Some said it was the most
> incredibly beautiful experience of their lives. The guy who cut the rope out of her mouth said her eyes were following him the whole time, and he will never be the same. May you, and all those you love, be so blessed and fortunate to be surrounded by people who will help you get untangled from the things that are binding you. And, may you always know the joy of giving and receiving gratitude.I pass this on to you, my friends, in the same spirit.


How did you like it?


----------



## Carol (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow!! :asian:


----------



## Hawke (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 13, 2010)

An animal other than a human showing tenderness and gratitude...creepy in a way


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 14, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> An animal other than a human showing tenderness and gratitude...creepy in a way


To me... it shows we're not the only thinking and intelligent animals on the planet and not the only ones that recognize that they're being helped... in spite of a long history of slaughter by the same ones that freed it.


What gets me about the picture is the sheer SIZE of the whale compared to the human.


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with you, my comment was a bit tongue in cheek.

It is difficult to appreciate the size of these animals until you see a human being next to one.  It is like a swimming, thinking, breathing bus!


----------



## Blindside (Oct 14, 2010)

Amazing.

Links to a couple of other articles on the event.

http://www.ecoworld.com/animals/farallon-island-locals-free-humpback-whale-from-crab-line.html

http://articles.sfgate.com/2005-12-14/news/17403910_1_humpback-crab-pots-whale


----------



## David43515 (Oct 14, 2010)

I`m at a loss for words. Great story.


----------

